# Para dressage photos in the photo gallery :)



## Kat_Bath (6 September 2012)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=11049169&posted=1#post11049169

Here


----------



## kiritiger (7 September 2012)

Thank you, some great pics in there


----------

